

Ask HN: What can you tell me about starting a video oriented website? - andrewstuart

The core idea is to create a video website in which people upload videos into various categories.<p>Business model is revenue sharing with the content uploaders.<p>Requirements:
we need to control the videos. the videos must not be owned by the video hosting company. 
it must be possible for us to move all the videos to a different video hosting service.<p>Is there a video hosting service that provides a sort of pre-built content management system for videos that allows our user base to upload their content, to tag it&#x2F;categorise it and share revenue?<p>In effect this is sort of creating a TV channel where we bring the brand and the audience and the content uploaders, the hosting service provides the technology. YouTube might almost fit the bill but I can&#x27;t imagine they would allow us to move all the videos that our user base uploaded, should we choose to.<p>Anyone have experience creating this sort of thing, willing to share their wisdom?
======
debacle
Your bandwidth costs are going to be stupidly large and ad revenue right now
is in the toilet. You are going to wonder how so many people know about
AdBlock and unless you have a stranglehold on your content your ad fill is not
going to be easy.

> Is there a video hosting service that provides a sort of pre-built content
> management system for videos that allows our user base to upload their
> content, to tag it/categorise it and share revenue?

Yes, it's called YouTube/Vimeo/DailyMotion. Do you really want to try and
compete there?

